# FineMolds Falcon looks to be reality ...



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

http://www.hlj.com/product/FNMX-01

March release means I can save up the money, at least.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also probably means they won't be able to work on any other SW projects until that monstrosity is finished. Dammit, I want B-Wings and Y-Wings!


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Like I mused on SSM, I wonder if it'll be the 88' version, or the correct 115'.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I started losing interest when I noticed the price - $185.74.

No doubt it'll be a beautiful model.

Jim


----------



## CvrleII (May 28, 2004)

It will be a beautiful kit... But I echo Arronax... It is a little steep for an injection moulded kit...

I'll get one, but not for a while...

Cheers!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

SCORE!!! 

Does anyone still say that??

I really wanted a SSD, but I'll settle for that, even if it means the Mustang Restoration Fund takes a hit.

José


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

El Gato said:


> I really wanted a SSD, but I'll settle for that, even if it means the Mustang Restoration Fund takes a hit.


 Considering Fine Molds is doing everything in 1:72, are you _sure_ you'd want an SSD?


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll buy anything SW from Finemolds....

About the price, it's a little bit over the top, but consider HOW MUCH AFTERMARKET PARTS you have to buy in order to make a good replica from the MPC/ERTL old mold...

Falcon kits parts..............http://www.starshipmodeler.com/starwars/mf_review.htm
Trilliance gunwells.......... http://www.starshipmodeler.com/starwars/ph_falgun.htm
MMI grilles .................... http://www.coldnorth.com/millennia_models/products/index.html

I believe that, if you do the math, you'll spent more than $ 180,00 in aftermarket parts...


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Hey, unless they put it out on schedule, we've got probably a year to start saving for it. I figure $17-20 a month will get me one by the time it comes out! Looking at Finemold's previous efforts, I've no doubts it will be worth it.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*SCORr*rr... ho, woah, _woah_, _*woah!*_ _*$185!!??*_ Holy Poo-do!!  



Arronax said:


> I started losing interest when I noticed the price - $185.74.
> No doubt it'll be a beautiful model.


I have to agree with Arronax!

Well, mostly anyway...

<counts pennies in the jar>


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I will probably get one anyway

eventually

maybe

well

probably not


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Alright! Great Stuff!

Yeah, it's pricey, but well worth it.

Anyone want to by any Ertl Falcons? :lol: 

James


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

This is great wonderfull news!!!Finally an accurate kit of the best Star Wars spaceship! A little pricey, But will be worth it! The kits they have put out so far are works of art. To me it will be worth the extra money. Great, Great news!!!!!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

$230.00 CDN + Shipping. Ah, who needs to eat anyway.

James


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Leet said:


> Considering Fine Molds is doing everything in 1:72, are you _sure_ you'd want an SSD?


Honestly, I don't see why people have a problem with that...  

José


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Well, at 1:72, it would be nearly 8 miles long. I guess it would make a nice office complex/shopping mall/indoor sports complex/small town... :dude:


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Considering the _Executor_ was 11 miles long, a 1:72 model would be only 806'. So, about the size of a real ship.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

My goof. The Executor is 12,800 meters according to starwars.com, or a little under 8 miles long!
At 1/72 that oud be about 583.25 feeet long.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Considering the size and detail of an accurate 1/72 scale Falcon, and the quality of the previous Fine Molds releases, the price is certainly not out-of-line.

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Spellbinder99 (May 19, 2000)

Yep, if you only want to build the MF once, then this will do.

Save up, you have a year.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Ignatz said:


> My goof. The Executor is 12,800 meters according to starwars.com, or a little under 8 miles long!
> At 1/72 that oud be about 583.25 feeet long.


 Their measurement was a compromise between the official 11-mile length as seen in the movies and established by the modelmakers, and the 5-mile goof given by WEG (a mistake based on the "larger than the five accompanying Star Destroyers" quote).


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Leet said:


> Considering the _Executor_ was 11 miles long, a 1:72 model would be only 806'. So, about the size of a real ship.


 EXXXXAAAAAACCTLY! The size of a real ship. A real ship that can cause _real_ damage... the first and most likely target being a dumba$$ co-worker's house, for example. See where I'm going with this? :lol:

At the very least, do you know how much fun the commute would be? Yeah, that's right, *I* *said*, "Get out of my way!"

José


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well hot damn! I think I'm going to be on the preorder train for this one!


----------



## Jinnai (Jul 26, 2004)

This says it all.. I'm happy.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Jinnai said:


> This says it all.. I'm happy.



wow.. that is all I can say.. wow....


----------



## Jinnai (Jul 26, 2004)

You ain't seen nothing yet...

http://runchick.hp.infoseek.co.jp/hs2005may/23.jpg
http://runchick.hp.infoseek.co.jp/hs2005may/24.jpg
http://runchick.hp.infoseek.co.jp/hs2005may/25.jpg
http://runchick.hp.infoseek.co.jp/hs2005may/26.jpg


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Jinnai said:


> This says it all.. I'm happy.


Okay. That's it! It's final! I'm starting a penny jar for this one!


----------



## Jinnai (Jul 26, 2004)

Just looking at the rear.. with all the individual greeblie parts...

Can you imagine how the sides of this mother will be?

Japan 1, RC = 0


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Okay. That's it! It's final! I'm starting a penny jar for this one!


Quoted for truth.


This will be the first time I spend $200 for a model.. well... second. I spent more on teh CC X-Wing


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tell ya the truth, I really don't like it when a kit has THAT many parts. It stops being a relaxing hobby and becomes work.


Oh, are you kidding, of _COURSE _I'll buy one!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

OOOO! Turret seats and interiors!!


----------



## Treadwell (Aug 22, 2002)

Very nice! ESB version, I see.

They could've seriously cut down on tooling cost (and consumer cost) by making most of those add-on parts part of the hull mold. Most of them do not have undercuts.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Just _one_???


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Treadwell said:


> ...They could've seriously cut down on tooling cost (and consumer cost) by making most of those add-on parts part of the hull mold. Most of them do not have undercuts.


Yeah, but I'm glad they're going the extra 12 parsecs!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Treadwell said:


> Very nice! ESB version, I see.
> 
> They could've seriously cut down on tooling cost (and consumer cost) by making most of those add-on parts part of the hull mold. Most of them do not have undercuts.



I would rather have the extra parts than to have another AMT Falcon. The molded parts just look crappy. I hated having to take off much of the tubature and other details just so I could re-add it on with metal piping nad kitbashed part to make it more "real"


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Jinnai said:


> Just looking at the rear.. with all the individual greeblie parts...
> 
> Can you imagine how the sides of this mother will be?
> 
> Japan 1, RC = 0


I want to get this one so i can take all the greebles and rebuild a 1/144 scale panther tank.:freak:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Leet said:


> Their measurement was a compromise between the official 11-mile length as seen in the movies and established by the modelmakers, and the 5-mile goof given by WEG (a mistake based on the "larger than the five accompanying Star Destroyers" quote).


And even that is wrong.

In order for the conning tower to be at LEAST the same size (and not smaller) than a regular Star Destroyer tower, the Executor has to be 17+km long.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Holy crap, didn't even know they were doing a Millenium. I guess I'm late in the game. I will get one for sure unless I'm dead broke. I thought the other ships were a touch too small, but for the Falcon, it should be really sweet! 

Looking at those pictures and the fact they have the sprues laid out, I'm wondering why the wait for a whole year? Maybe someone knows out there...


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

ClubTepes said:


> And even that is wrong.
> 
> In order for the conning tower to be at LEAST the same size (and not smaller) than a regular Star Destroyer tower, the Executor has to be 17+km long.


 ... 17.6 km is equal to 11 miles. The tower is supposed to be the same size as the ISD tower.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Jinnai said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet...
> 
> http://runchick.hp.infoseek.co.jp/hs2005may/25.jpg


If you look at the dimensions for this kit it states the length at 430mm. which works out to be JUST short of 17in.
1 1/4 inches shorter than the AMT model.

430mm is 1/72 for a vessel length of 30.96 meters.

StarWars.com states a length for the Falcon of 26.7 meters.
I think all will agree that this stated length is TOO short and inaccurate.
(possibly based on the 'full-size' mock-up for ESB? Which was built 'undersize') 

This Fine Molds model aslo doesn't match up to either the 88' or the 115' lengths stated in a previous post.

This is the ship I've always been the most concerned about if Fine Molds was to do it, since the length of the falcon is to up in the air.
AND because MOST of the lengths stated at StarWars.com are wrong.

The big question is......would the cockpit set fit inside the space given.

There used to be a great discussion someplace as to the 'size' of the falcon, that even had blueprints for the cockpit with dimensions on it.
The link I had from years ago is dead, so I can't tell you where I saw it.
But it was along the lines of those super in depth 'technical commentaries' that I've seen.
If anyone happens to know what I'm talking about I would appreciate a new link thanks.

So I guess I'll make my final determination about whether or not to get one based on if it turns out to really be 1/72 or not. 

I've typically always accepted that the AMT model was darn close to 1/72.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> There used to be a great discussion someplace as to the 'size' of the falcon, that even had blueprints for the cockpit with dimensions on it.
> The link I had from years ago is dead, so I can't tell you where I saw it.
> But it was along the lines of those super in depth 'technical commentaries' that I've seen.
> If anyone happens to know what I'm talking about I would appreciate a new link thanks.


http://web.archive.org/web/20010502075219/www.synicon.com.au/sw/mf/


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm not going to quibble over a few stated inches or feet on what the full size mockup is supposed to be. All I know is that this is going to be the greatest release of a Falcon kit that any of us could ever hope for. 

I'm gonna go out and grab up several more of the FM X-Wings just for those hangar dios I've been putting off. Half a dozen of those FM Falcons and I'll be set.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Linda at SSM says it'll have 800 parts. :freak:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

In the words of Strong Bad The Great:

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I MUST HAVE ONE!!


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Yes it is pricey but I want one.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Eight _hundred_ parts!

*faints*


Wow, those pics are stunning. I can not wait!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I wonder if Hobby Lobby will stock it. :lol: 

James


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

So how big will it be at 1/72?

If then MF is 115', the model would only be 19.16", right?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

P.S. ^^^ Gotta be a better abbreviation for the Millenium Falcon :lol:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

And to think we all wondered what we were going to talk about once the Refit arrived.... :freak:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

miniature sun said:


> And to think we all wondered what we were going to talk about once the Refit arrived.... :freak:


Answer = The Refit.

This little side discussion won't last long.

I'm giving up on the Galileo Project at least until 4MadMen can do the remaining parts. 

I've got two Refits arriving Fed Ex tommorrow and after that I'm sure I'll forget all about this thread and concentrate on Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits, Refits...

... oh well, you get the idea.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

You know if these companies keep putting out such desirabel and HUGE model kits, I'm going to seriously need a bigger place to live. A _much_ bigger place!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> So how big will it be at 1/72?
> 
> If then MF is 115', the model would only be 19.16", right?


Dude.....
430mm.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Noticed the page at HLJ now has removed the reference to price and release date, and notes the previously posted information relating to both was in error.

So it may be cheaper and get here faster.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Dude.....
> 430mm.


M&M's? 

What's M&M's have to do with this?

I want to know how big it is in real numbers...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

sbaxter said:


> Noticed the page at HLJ now has removed the reference to price and release date, and notes the previously posted information relating to both was in error.
> 
> So it may be cheaper and get here faster.
> 
> ...


Quicker and cheaper?????
800 parts??
Yeah,......... sure quicker and cheaper.

Actually, I'm not sure if I doubt that 800 part statement.
That is considerably more parts than found on a lot of Battleship kits. And those things have a LOT, a TON, a CRAP LOAD, of surface detail.

I wonder if this Kit will offer optional extra (ESB) footwells or the ability to omit them. that sort of thing.

Ziz, thanks for the link. I think that looks like it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I want to know how big it is in real numbers...


Looks for brick wall to bang head against.
(John can I have that little head banging animation)

Obviously you missed the whole 'trying to get the country on the metric system' thing right?

Its just shy of 17 inches.


----------



## Grandizer (Jan 8, 2003)

HLJ took some of the info about the falcon down.

I bet it is still going to be in the $200 range though.

When the Slave one info was first released the kit I think was listed at around $50 ...but I think when it was released it was closer to $75.

anyway you look at it will be a great looking kit


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Someone should start working out a Hoth base diagram that takes into account the size of this model....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> Looks for brick wall to bang head against.
> (John can I have that little head banging animation)


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That's _one_ of my dios!


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

It's just way too small for $200

For that price I expect nothing smaller than the original toy


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

As much as I like the Trek stuff, the Falcon IS my favorite starship. OOOOPS, I think I just sprayed like a cat!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

nx01Rob said:


> Looking at those pictures and the fact they have the sprues laid out, I'm wondering why the wait for a whole year? Maybe someone knows out there...



From what I understand, those pictures only show the test shot of the kit. I'm guessing there is still a lot more tooling and revising to do on the molds. Knowing Fine Molds slavish dedication to accuracy I'm betting they're doing a lot of retooling.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

No matter what the price - it'll be worth every penny!

Maybe we'll luck out and the release will actually be sooner than next March.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

I think it will be absolutely worth every penny, especially considering the quality. Anyone make the bigger AMT one that accurate for less time and money and I will happily admit it is overpriced.


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Capt. Krik said:


> From what I understand, those pictures only show the test shot of the kit. I'm guessing there is still a lot more tooling and revising to do on the molds. Knowing Fine Molds slavish dedication to accuracy I'm betting they're doing a lot of retooling.


Indeed... In example, the german Panther round "grilles" (ventilators) are wrong...


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Jinnai said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet...
> 
> http://runchick.hp.infoseek.co.jp/hs2005may/23.jpg
> http://runchick.hp.infoseek.co.jp/hs2005may/24.jpg
> ...



MOMMY !


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

It's not that I want a less accurate kit. I love all the work. I just want one that's at least in the neighborhood of 30" long.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Looks for brick wall to bang head against.
> (John can I have that little head banging animation)
> 
> Obviously you missed the whole 'trying to get the country on the metric system' thing right?
> ...


What country did that happen in? 

I remember studying a little of that commie metric system stuff back in the '70's. But I think it died off by the time bell bottoms went out of style.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> I remember studying a little of that commie metric system stuff back in the '70's. But I think it died off by the time bell bottoms went out of style.


Because having the world on a unified mathematical standard is only for pinkos


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Actually metric is EASIER to use than inches and feet. I use it all the time. Can use either one, but the metric is easier to work in with small stuff. Take it from a watchmaker, inch stuff just doesn't cut it when working with parts that are small as a piece of dirt or less than the diamter of a human hair.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> What country did that happen in?
> 
> I remember studying a little of that commie metric system stuff back in the '70's. But I think it died off by the time bell bottoms went out of style.


 
:freak:


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

The heck with the "metric" system, give us measurements in English!

James (who believes that when Canada tries to please everyone they end up screwing up everything)


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

As a former automotive clay modeler, we used the metric system. It's very accurate and you get used to it. My only problem is that sometimes, especially with larger measurements, I always have to convert it back to American just to get a sense of scale! If you tell me a Star Destroyer is X number of kilometers, I generally won't know for sure till I hear it in feet.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

More info at HLJ:

http://www.hlj.com/product/FNMX-01

James


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

You guys _do_ know that Google can do measurement conversions, don't you?

For example, go to Google and type in something like "14 kilometers in inches," hit Search, and Google will immediately give you the answer ("14 kilometers = 551 181.102 inches").

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

JeffG said:


> As a former automotive clay modeler, we used the metric system. It's very accurate and you get used to it. My only problem is that sometimes, especially with larger measurements, I always have to convert it back to American just to get a sense of scale! If you tell me a Star Destroyer is X number of kilometers, I generally won't know for sure till I hear it in feet.


 heh, heh... If it wasn't for my so many "Dad" stories, I'd call this a classic. My dad has a long and reputable history of screwing things up royally. Because he's retired and gets bored easily, I have him do some projects around the house (call me an idiot). Two years ago I asked him to build me some shelves for the garage. I gave him all of the tools, the wood (cut to the exact measurements) and very detailed plans with all of the measurements. I figured it would be very difficult for him to mess up since I went waaaay over the top with my planning.

I told him how high (6 feet), wide (20 inches) and long (42 inches) I wanted these shelves to be... in english units. My dad's used to the metric system. My spider-sense was going off like crazy when he kept asking "Well, how long is XXX in meters?" but I chose to ignore it. I figured there's not going to be a problem if the measurements are in english units, the scale's in english units and the tape measure is in english units. I even told him not to worry about it because of that.

It took him two afternoons to build them. When he was in the middle of it, I saw them and thought, "My those shelves look smaller than I thought". My wife said the same thing. My dad said that I needed to recheck my numbers because he had a lot of wasted material left. This whole time my spider-sense went from nagging doubt to "Sheilds up _*RED ALERT*_!!!!" 

Nope, did nothing.

When he finished the shelves and put them into place, I decided to measure the danged things because, darn it, they weren't taking up as much space in the garage as I though they would. The shelves ended up being 6'6" tall, 18" wide and 39" long.... How can that be? The only rational explanation I can think of is that my dad converted the english unit measurements into metric and reconverted it back to english units (remember my tape measure is in english units) because the shelves are exactly 2 meters by .5 meters by 1 meter. 

José


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Ask him what time it is and he tells you how to build a clock, huh?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Sword of Whedon said:


> Because having the world on a unified mathematical standard is only for pinkos


:lol:

It seems that it will strangely be the English/metric system will be the longest lasting debate, far outlasting socio-economic systems.

In 24th Century TOS, people of all races, creeds, and colors came together - yet they still often went back and forth between English and metric.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I absolutely can't wait to see this! After I started seeing really good shots on the web of ILM's FX miniature(s) of the Falcon, I decided a long time ago not to even bother with the old MPC kit and that you'd even come out ahead scratchbuilding. FineMolds' models are pricey, but they're well worth it with beautiful, accurate and extremely clean detail. The only other sci-fi ship model I'd put on their level is the recent 1701A. We're lucky to have two outstanding models of these famous ships. Start saving, it'll be here before you know it! Damn-more money to take away from the XBox 360 fund!


----------



## Alkalilake (May 13, 2005)

Anybody complaining about the $185 price had better re-read the release statement on HLJ. It says this thing is going to have 800 parts. 800. That's a buttload of parts. And all the more reason this thing is worth the price. 
http://www.hlj.com/product/FNMX-01


----------

